# Apprentice electrician question



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello, im starting the apprentice elentricians program for ibew, my question is, i plan to move in about 6 or 7 months to a little outside of savannah, ga, my current location is atlanta, when the time comes will i be able to transfer over to there, thankyou!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I would contact the local prior to moving, or plan on commuting


----------



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you think are the chances of it going through smoothly.. and its a good 4 and a half hour drive :/


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dustinb16 said:


> Hello, im starting the apprentice elentricians program for ibew, my question is, i plan to move in about 6 or 7 months to a little outside of savannah, ga, my current location is atlanta, when the time comes will i be able to transfer over to there, thankyou!


Have you already signed and started with the local where you currently live ? Either way , you need to let them know this ASAP ! Since you're starting out , hopefully this other local will accept you ? Don't wait on this .


----------



## Prozium (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Dustin!

I don't know the answer to your question but I just took the apprenticeship aptitude test on October 24th and the AEJATC in Norcross. Were you there?


----------



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

I didnt have to take an aptitude test, i guess i got lucky my gfs dad goes to church with the guy who is my boss and i just had to go sign up for the program and they did a background check.


----------



## Prozium (Jun 13, 2012)

Dustinb16 said:


> I didnt have to take an aptitude test, i guess i got lucky my gfs dad goes to church with the guy who is my boss and i just had to go sign up for the program and they did a background check.


That's legit man! Congrats.

It's not what you know, but who you know. Good luck man!


----------



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah same to you, thanks,


----------



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prozium said:


> Hey Dustin!
> 
> I don't know the answer to your question but I just took the apprenticeship aptitude test on October 24th and the AEJATC in Norcross. Were you there?


If you dont mind me asking also, how was the test anyway, and what area will you be working in?


----------



## Prozium (Jun 13, 2012)

Dustinb16 said:


> If you dont mind me asking also, how was the test anyway, and what area will you be working in?


I applied for the Inside Wireman apprenticeship. 

The test consisted of two parts, math and reading. The math part was all algebra. I was kinda surprised because I expected a little physics and electrical theory questions. The reading comprehension is exactly as it sounds. Read a story, answer 8 questions about it. 

All in all I thought I did good. The guy said I won't receive my scores until sometime next week (about two weeks after you take the exam).


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I've heard of people changing locals during their apprenticeship. But I've heard of people being unable to due to poor classroom performance. So if you are only a mediocre performer (as opposed to a poor performer) than your local will be obliged to keep you still but the local that you want to transfer to has a choice and they probably won't choose to accept you unless you are at least an average performer. 

On that note: a lot of people I've seen copy other peoples' homework and not really take the classroom part seriously may have looked "cool" at the time but washed out before making it the full five years. just saying...


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dustinb16 said:


> I didnt have to take an aptitude test, i guess i got lucky my gfs dad goes to church with the guy who is my boss and i just had to go sign up for the program and they did a background check.


Hearing this makes me worry about the future of the ibew. I'm not saying you'll be a bad hand, I AM saying that if the union is going to compete with merit shops they must recruit based on merit, not on association.


----------



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Hearing this makes me worry about the future of the ibew. I'm not saying you'll be a bad hand, I AM saying that if the union is going to compete with merit shops they must recruit based on merit, not on association.


Yeah i understand the guy does know i do well in schooling though, graduated hs with 3.4 and got a 82 on the asvab im sure its similar to the test in ways.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

butcher733 said:


> Hearing this makes me worry about the future of the ibew. I'm not saying you'll be a bad hand, I AM saying that if the union is going to compete with merit shops they must recruit based on merit, not on association.


So you're saying they shouldn't base it on association? That is all they base it on. When they tried to sign me up as a contractor, they said my kids get in no questions asked.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Hearing this makes me worry about the future of the ibew. I'm not saying you'll be a bad hand, I AM saying that if the union is going to compete with merit shops they must recruit based on merit, not on association.


I would t be too worried about this . 5 years of school will weed out the ones that shouldn't be there . The aptitude test needs to be taken by all applicants , not the ones who's dads are friends of a friend who knows a guy who does the dry cleaning for the business manager ! That's what bothers me !


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> I would t be too worried about this . 5 years of school will weed out the ones that shouldn't be there . The aptitude test needs to be taken by all applicants , not the ones who's dads are friends of a friend who knows a guy who does the dry cleaning for the business manager ! That's what bothers me !




Your right, five years of school will weed out the bad ones (in the right local), but when their gone there's still a spot that should have been filled with a quality apprentice.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Your right, five years of school will weed out the bad ones (in the right local), but when their gone there's still a spot that should have been filled with a quality apprentice.


You are correct ! Lots of ones with potential , that may not get a shot . It's this kind of mentality that's bad for the whole trade , union or non .


----------



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just how it is i suppose


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Getting in "easy" puts the burden on you. Do your best, work your ass off, and remember the EC signs your paycheck, not the union.


----------



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh i have to, gfs dad pretty much got it for me so, if i dont do good it will look bad. Lol


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Getting in "easy" puts the burden on you. Do your best, work your ass off, and remember the EC signs your paycheck, not the union.


More good advice ! Nobody says you won't make it , but don't think you'll skate through because of who you know . It takes hard work and dedication . The rest will fall into place . Good luck !


----------



## Dustinb16 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks man, i dont plan on taking it lightly i know that it has the possibility of being a great lifelong career and thats what i want to make out of it.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Dustinb16 said:


> I didnt have to take an aptitude test, i guess i got lucky my gfs dad goes to church with the guy who is my boss and i just had to go sign up for the program and they did a background check.


Interesting. 

I am curious what Division you will be getting into. It isn't the norm for anyone to get a pass on the entrance exam gentlemen as those tests are submitted to to the State for each Inside Wireman. That's *every State...every Local*.

Secondly. When you become signatory with the IBEW your children are accepted into the Apprenticeship because YOU are sponsoring them. Again...not a "Local Union" thing...it's an International thing. 

Lastly and this is directed towards Dustin. You sound like an upstanding young man who truly wishes to make this path your career. Cudos for that. However...I would think twice about making your ....skipping the line...public. If you have been able to back door into the A Division...then you have been given a gift that tens of thousands of kids around the country would kill for. Don't squander it. 

Welcome to the IBEW. OUR lifestyle is like a fruit orchard. Feel free to take from it what you want. Just please give something back.

It's a BROTHERHOOD not a neighborhood.

Again. Welcome.


----------

